# Nightride in der Region Rotenburg a. d. Fulda



## Laderboesi (16. Januar 2007)

Mooooin,

wollte mal hören ob es im Großraum Rotenburg a. d. Fulda biker gibt die auch Spaß an Nightrides haben?

Am hellichten Tag trifft man man ja desöfteren auf Gleichgesinnte!!

Mir ist es langsam zu langweilig alleine im dunklen rumzufahren und das Rot- und Schwarzwild zu erschrecken    .

Wer Lust auf einen netten Nightride hat kann sich ja einfach mal melden.

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------

